# snail breeding



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

is it possible for an inca snail and a blue mystery snail to breed? i have blue and black mystery snails and i have three golden inca or apple snails. one of the inca snails just laid a ton of eggs i watched it do this and all of the babies are now developing their shell as they get bigger and the shells are a really pretty powder blue. will the shell turn gold or could two different color snails have mated? the inca snails don't really look like the other mystery snails and my trapdoor snails are much larger about half the size of a baseball and they don't lay eggs they have live births and the babies are huge. this is the first time i have seen the eggs.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Probably they are the same species, just different colors, in which case they will breed with each other. Common names are tricky because they are sometimes used for more than one species.


----------

